# Sage's Ride



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

There was a couple people askin to see pix of my car but had no recent pix. But had some remembered had some old ones posted somewhere else. Hopefully have some new one posted when I have time. Here's is the link: 

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21689


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Sorry the right link is on now.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet ride Sage. I wish you had some reacent pics. I was wondering what other mods have you done since then?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The GTR kit is my favorite. It's a shame that they discontinued it. Although it is still in stores. I'm saving up for the front bumper.

Seth


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

I got my trunk done and some more interior mods. I am also workin on turboin the car. Hopefully my car will be smiling with some teeth in a few months, if everything goes right.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ohhhhhh I wonder wut U did to your trunk Ive been brinstorming sum ideas....

Luv the ride as is--and You're going to be boosting. Good Luck wit it all


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Is that a whol new rear bumper, or just a lip? And did you put the kit on yourself or have shop do it? Oh yeah, and the guage pillar pod, where did you get that dogg?


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Well, rear is a whole new bumper, I bought the whole gtr kit for stillen a while back, I had a shop put it in. But I need some new paint now. As for the gauge pod, I used a 300zx from autometer. It fit pretty well accept the edges. So I jus used a heatgun to smooth it onto the pillar. Not that hard probably took 10 min.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I want that rear bumper, does anybody know of a Vendor that still stocks that Kit or Bumper. I know they are not completely gone. They just went out of production this year!


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

Did u try Eribuni? I think they still carry the kit. If not u can ask matt4nissan. I believe he jus bought the kit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

erebuni is expensive as fuck.

why not order from Andy Autosport.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, Erebuni is like $400. Anyone who can get me that bumper for $350, I'll buy you a case of beer!!!


----------



## mistawimpy (Jun 14, 2002)

Nice 200 SX SE-R, those skirts looks nice on it. Makes the ride look more aggresive with the drop, nice projectors too.


----------

